# ads on thissite



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i wont complain about how annoying they are bc they find this site but it's so unethical to have pedigree and science diet ads.ainkiller:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I run an addblocker so i never see them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I never notice the ads... Lol


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

That made me laugh.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't they pick up the general gist of the conversation, "dog food" and put ads geared towards that? There is more money in Pedigree and Science Diet so they can afford more ads!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The only ad I see is McCormick. Must be all the raw meat talk  They want us to buy their seasoning!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I have adblock so I cant see the ads, but more often than not websites with ads on them cannot control the ads. Especially if it's using google adsense. It just displays ads that are related to the topic of conversation here - dog food.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Don't they pick up the general gist of the conversation, "dog food" and put ads geared towards that? There is more money in Pedigree and Science Diet so they can afford more ads!


usually they are for "each" person, like mine used to be a lot of things i was googling at the time, products etc, like long ago when we were looking for a blender, it was showing adds for the magic bullet, and the ninja, and for cuisinart as well :lol:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

If you are talking about the banner at the top of the page its Google Adsense. It uses searches from your own browser to advertise things you have been looking at. For example, I have been shopping for a wooden swing set and my ad today is playmorplaysets.com

The bottom banner however is always different and usually dog food ads. Right now its Natural petfoods, Pedigree and Best & Worst Wet foods


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i wont complain about how annoying they are bc they find this site but it's so unethical to have pedigree and science diet ads.ainkiller:


If they only knew, they're paying to support a web site where folks can come learn not to use their products. That almost seems fitting actually.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I only see New Zealand ones!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

my ad today is 
"thousand of michiganians are shocked to find out there credit scores!"
too bad they dont look in what ive been searching for it must jsut be due to my location-Michigan.
but yeh i see lots of purina dog food ads too.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I only see New Zealand ones!


Based on the kiwis I know, I will assume those ads are for extreme sports and beer, probably at the same time. Seriously though you kiwis are crazy, I don't know why it's the aussies that have the rep, you guys are much more dangerous to yourselves and others.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

taem said:


> Based on the kiwis I know, I will assume those ads are for extreme sports and beer, probably at the same time. Seriously though you kiwis are crazy, I don't know why it's the aussies that have the rep, you guys are much more dangerous to yourselves and others.


I lived in NZ for years and I assure you I feel much safer with both feet on the ground LOL. The most extreme I ever got was buying my Suzuki motorcycle. :heh:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

ha ha that's funny taem. We are not ALL crazy you know!! actually the ads that come up are for a NZ dry dog food, dog obedience (obviously sites I've visited) and the occasional skincare ad. Alcohol advertising is banned on this sort of forum and only seen on TV after about 10.30pm.

I am actually British but have lived here for 25 years and yes they are a fearless bunch at times (Kiwis), very laid back, very hard working and there is always that friendly (mostly) rivalry with Aussies. Maybe being such a small country a long way from the rest of the world they feel they have something to prove, not sure.

ps I am a middle aged stay at home mum with a wacky sense of humour....mostly!


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I lived in NZ for years and I assure you I feel much safer with both feet on the ground LOL. The most extreme I ever got was buying my Suzuki motorcycle. :heh:


But that's probably why you fled to Canada! To get away from the crazy kiwis.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God you guys, did you have to bring up this subject? You've gone and reminded me what I'm missing. I've bungee jumped, white water rafting (class 5), off shore sailboat racing, my dream is to sail round Cape Horn, adore body surfing, surf life saving, climb masts in 40knots in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, deep sea diving, but prefer snorkling, had to kick a shark away from bothering me, did the Sydney Hobart yacht race, done sand yachting, rock climbing, jet boating down NZ rivers, I've forgotten what else. 
And, now I'm living as a caregiver, my big time thrill is going to Publix or Home Depot. SUCKS a kumara BIG time! Big, big, la sigh.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> God you guys, did you have to bring up this subject? You've gone and reminded me what I'm missing. I've bungee jumped, white water rafting (class 5), off shore sailboat racing, my dream is to sail round Cape Horn, adore body surfing, surf life saving, climb masts in 40knots in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, deep sea diving, but prefer snorkling, had to kick a shark away from bothering me, did the Sydney Hobart yacht race, done sand yachting, rock climbing, jet boating down NZ rivers, I've forgotten what else.
> And, now I'm living as a caregiver, my big time thrill is going to Publix or Home Depot. SUCKS a kumara BIG time! Big, big, la sigh.


Yeah MollyWoppy is the real deal!
Strewth girl, you have done a lot.
You never know you may get to do these things again when you visit Aotearoa.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

lol on another forum I am a part of a bunch of the members were complaining that they were seeing russian "model" ads. Makes me wonder what they google! 

Before I got ad blocker I was seeing ads for whatever I was shopping for recently


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

sozzle said:


> You never know you may get to do these things again when you visit Aotearoa.


 One day sozzle, one day.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have tons of Jeep ads and lots of cruise and Bahamian vacation ads. Hmmm, wonder why?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I currently see ads for Blue Buffalo...and refrigerators because I was looking at different reviews on them. I intended to buy one last week but then Hunter got ill so its on hold.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have Kashi cereal now LOL. I've been reading about nutrition for hours.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have bullysticks, coupons and Blue buffalo.....2 things TOTALLY make sense, the 3rd...hmmm...not so much unless they wanna make me go "EWWW!!" LOL


----------

